# Training for Hunt/Field events- Maine-ish?



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Have you checked your local Golden Retriever club? Most have a group of people interested in field activities. See the Golden Retriever Club of America _www.grca.org_ for a list of local clubs. _Yankee Golden Retriever Club_ may have some leads for you although many of their activities are in MA and field activities often in West Thompson, CT.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Find your local retriever clubs. They often have classes especially in the winter to get your ready for spring. AKC, HRC or NAHRA are 3 groups to look at. Visit their websites for more information. I think we have a sticky on this page to direct you to their websites.


----------

